# looking for a parter for duck hunting



## Timbo (Nov 24, 2004)

I would like the opportunity to go on a duck hunt with some one who knows the sport.I have Lab who has been trained to duck hunt,and would like to see him in action.

So please turn a newbe of the sport into a hard core duck hunter.  
If some one wishes to contact me call 770-639-4542.

thank you
Timbo


----------



## bigunga1 (Nov 24, 2004)

do you have a boat timbo...


----------



## Timbo (Nov 25, 2004)

It may be possible,Ill need a minute to ask around.If one can be found,will it be hunted in or to get to a area?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2004)

Hook a brutha up Gary!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pretty new to the area, but never can have too many hunting partners.  Been tied up with all the trips out of state and details out the arse, but when I get some time, maybe we can hook up.  If I am not mistaken, Montecello is not too far from me.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 25, 2004)

Woodie13 not far at all.If you know where the lake is that is the area I live at.I have never tried the sport,and would like to try it.

I know there is more to it than having a gun and a dog.I would be a good student to some one willing to put there time in with me.

I also wont to try my dog out be for he forgets what hes been trained to do lol.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 26, 2004)

Man, I would hate to do this solo but I guess I have to start somewhere.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 27, 2004)

I live in Watkinsville so give send me a pm and maybe we can hook up somtime!

Is your dog a male or female?

I have everything needed (dog,boat,dekes robo) except at times ducks!

Gage


----------



## Granddaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

I said this in another thread but its appropriate here too.  I duck hunt ALOT mainly over in the MS delta but every chance I get.  Even so, I don't get enough hunting for my dogs, particularly bird exposure & hunting can build bad habits if there is not considerable yard & field work done with your dog aside from hunting.  So I encourage anyone who has a retriever to get involved with one of the retriever clubs in GA.  It's a great way to get your dog hunting-like exposure almost year-round, make contacts who you can train with & also make good friends who hunt & may take you along with your dog.  Old South Hunting Retriever Club is an active ATL area club.  Search Old South HRC on the web & see for yourself.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2004)

GAGE said:
			
		

> I live in Watkinsville so give send me a pm and maybe we can hook up somtime!
> 
> Is your dog a male or female?
> 
> ...




ROBO  

That is the last thing you need to kill Ducks.

Gage, 

If you want to learn how to HUNT ducks this season, send me a PM and I will be happy to teach you.

ROBOS are a bane on the fine sport of Waterfowling. Can't wait until they outlaw them.


----------



## JByrd15 (Dec 2, 2004)

They have already outlawed Robo's in Arkansas for the 2005-2006 duck season.  Maybe somemore states will follow them.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2004)

WA State, PA ,CA and Minnesota have already banned or will any Mechanical "decoy" for waterfowling. 

The other states will follow. 

While legal, using a mechanical decoy is to me, far from ethical. 

I don't need one to kill ducks - even in GA.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2004)

Agrr-

   Have you heard my calling as I need all the help I can get!
I do have one and use it on occasion but I also have no problem with the ban!                I have a jerkcord that does just as much and gives me additional movement on the water!

Robo duck for sale at the end of January!

Gage


----------



## JByrd15 (Dec 2, 2004)

How much you want for your robo duck, might be interested???


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 2, 2004)

timbo,

i left you a phone message....

let me know when to call you...


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

i saw a fella in GON that takes folks on goose hunts! you may try callin him


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

i wouldnt get rid of my robo duck unless i lived in arkansas.... thats the only state that they are banned in!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2004)

No Limit, 

You are incorrect Sir. The states I listed have already banned Robos. 

AR's ban doesn't take effect until the 05-06 season.

As to the article in GON, I would not give you a cup of cold urine to hunt with the subject of that article.

Shooting resident geese is about as difficult as going in your backyard and killing a squirrel.


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

thefella is talking about getting rid of his robo at the end of this year.... where else do you think he is talking about? what other state is doing away with them at the end of this year?

from the looks of the article the fella is killing more than a few.... you kill a lot of geese agarr?  or what about ducks?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2004)

No Limit, 

Matter of fact, I do kill a lot of geese and ducks. Just not in GA,  I 'll leave that to topwaters like yourself.

Go somewhere else like HuntersCentral if you want to spread **.


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

so your the waterfowl expert now? wheres the ** in my post and why do you sound so miserable.....

one more question are you killing as many geese as that fella in GON? you act like you know the guy and know how he hunts(you may, who is he?), im offering a suggestion to someone asking, for all i know he probably charges more than that guy would want to pay....... but i do see from the article that he is killing birds and not being the internet expert! you have a lot of spots to hunt resident geese? how you know its easy?  me and my buddys dont do as well as he does and we are hunting resident geese.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 3, 2004)

Man,I do apologize for not coming back to check replays.I figured I was on my own.Gary,I wont to thank you for helping guide me in the right direction.And I appreciate you calling me.It seems to me that this sport is more that just finding a pond and throwing out a few decoys.

Yes, I did adopt a trained duck hunting dog,but it was more to give him a home.But I sure don't wont him to forget what he was trained to do.It may be to him like it the saying is to us,"Once you learn how to ride a bike you don't forget".I'm not sure,but I will keep him training at the lake while I find places to hunt.Right now I'm still trying to get my first deer of the season.


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 3, 2004)

theres is a small swamp there in monticello that holds some ducks. it is a public place(killed my first duck there) you may find out about it and try your luck there. i will talk to my buddy and find out where it is and let you know!


----------



## Timbo (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, I would appreciate it.


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 3, 2004)

is that your baby picture in your avatar?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 5, 2004)

agarr said:
			
		

> Shooting resident geese is about as difficult as going in your backyard and killing a squirrel.



Sounds like you are doing the birds an injustice.  Resident  geese are some of the smartest birds you will ever encounter.  They do not live to be 28 yrs old (record) by being stupid.  They know where their refuges and danger areas are.  From hunting them and migrators in VA, the residents win hands down for smarts.


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 6, 2004)

agarr said:
			
		

> No Limit,
> 
> You are incorrect Sir. The states I listed have already banned Robos.
> 
> ...




agarr,

I happen to be one of the ones in that article and I don't think I have ever ran across you before but if I have please let me know. I'm the one on the left on the second picture so hopefully that cold cup of urine ain't for me.   And if you think killing resident geese is easy you have no clue about resident geese. Just ask anyone that hunts them on public land!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 6, 2004)

UWGduck said:
			
		

> agarr,
> 
> And if you think killing resident geese is easy you have no clue about resident geese. Just ask anyone that hunts them on public land!



Or for that matter, after the season has been in for a while.


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Or for that matter, after the season has been in for a while.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dead on!


----------



## gobblestopper (Dec 7, 2004)

UWGduck, please enlighten us some more on how difficult it is to kill resident geese on 7000 acres of private cornfields here in GA. As I read in the article it takes lots of time scouting the night before to know just which section of the foodplot to set up in for the next morning. I am sure it is much, much tougher than the resi's that the ave joe's around the state fight for with hundreds of other skybusting meatheads on the public lands across GA.

Nolimit, careful who you are calling out on duck hunting ability, skill, and knowledge. More importantly, you may find that you are bad mouthing one of the most giving and caring people you will ever find in the hunting world who cares more about ducks and duck hunting than you will ever dream.  Heck, you might even get razzled when you find out AGarr has already killed more ducks this year than you have in the past 10...


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

gobblestopper said:
			
		

> UWGduck, please enlighten us some more on how difficult it is to kill resident geese on 7000 acres of private cornfields here in GA. As I read in the article it takes lots of time scouting the night before to know just which section of the foodplot to set up in for the next morning. I am sure it is much, much tougher than the resi's that the ave joe's around the state fight for with hundreds of other skybusting meatheads on the public lands across GA.
> 
> Nolimit, careful who you are calling out on duck hunting ability, skill, and knowledge. More importantly, you may find that you are bad mouthing one of the most giving and caring people you will ever find in the hunting world who cares more about ducks and duck hunting than you will ever dream.  Heck, you might even get razzled when you find out AGarr has already killed more ducks this year than you have in the past 10...



First off I must say you really haven't hunted resident georgia geese because if you had you would agree with most hardcore goose hunters that they get smart. Yes opening weekend is like shooting fish in a barrel but after that it is a totally different ball game.  I also said public land in my past post not those corn fields but on those fields in gets really difficult after the first week of the season. When you are hunting the same 5000 geese in the same three county area they get smart as heck after getting blasted for a couple of days. Just ask Woodie13 about Virginia Resident cornfield geese I'm sure he will agree. If you or agarr are such pros enlighten me on how many geese in Georgia you all kill. I have killed more geese than anyone I know in georgia and have around 30 bands to show for it. Also I assure you agarr hasn't killed more ducks than NO LIMIT because he hunts almost everyday of the season. He isn't one of those weekend warriors that you see sky busting at Guntersville or Juliette. Just my opionin not that you asked for it anyway. Cheers to a warm cup of urine   (For the record I know No limit/ggb and do not agree with most of what he posts on these boards.)


----------



## gobblestopper (Dec 7, 2004)

"First off I must say you really haven't hunted resident georgia geese because if you had you would agree with most hardcore goose hunters that they get smart." 

Really now? Seems to me you need to go back and read my comments specifically the part "I am sure it is much, much tougher than the resi's that the ave joe's around the state fight for"

You tossed out the fact that you were in the GON article, one about hunting geese on private fields.... 

"I have killed more geese than anyone I know in georgia and have around 30 bands to show for it."

I wont speak for Agarr, but I never claimed to be a pro. In fact, can you believe I actually went goose hunting once this year and got skunked? Amazed me for sure  . However, I am certainly impressed with how humble you are in proclaiming that you kill more geese than anyone in the state. Well that statement alone says you either have few friends or don't know many folks. But then again it says quite a bit about you when you through a buddy under the bus by saying " For the record I know No limit/ggb and do not agree with most of what he posts on these boards"


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

"However, I am certainly impressed with how humble you are in proclaiming that you kill more geese than anyone in the state.""

Please read what I wrote. I never said that I kill more geese than anyone in the state. I said anyone I know. I hunt with about 20 different waterfowlers in Georgia and know about 60 or so. Out of this group I think I kill the most geese. I'm not trying to brag just stating the facts. I am not trying to say I know all about Goose hunting I just hunt hard and alot.
The line about throwing my buddy under the bus has to do with posting on these sites. He just tries to get banned and I am not that way.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 7, 2004)

*Alot of fuss over a goose*

Well, I hope yall are happy, I have just been shamed into selling my squirrel dog! I loved that dog. Timbo, shoot me a pm if interested in chasing a duck one day. I have boat, decoys, 2 Robos etc.


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

Gooble,

Did you just kill your first mallard drake the other day? Say it ain't so?


----------



## SGaither (Dec 7, 2004)

*geese*

this is not my argument but I know uwgduck and can tell you he is one heck of a hunter and has been shooting geese for many years.  I have not had the opportunity to hunt with him but I've talked with many that have and I have seen the pictures.  He knows what he's talking about and he can back it up with some great shots.  I've even heard he's pretty good blowin a call.  I don't doubt anyones abilities here because we all know there is someone out there better than us on any given day.  I don't know the first duck hunter that wouldn't jump at the opportunity to experience some the the hunts uwgduck and no limit go on.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JByrd15 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey UWGDuck, do u go to West GA??  I go to West Ga., and was just wondering if you went here.


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to. I graduated last year.


----------



## gobblestopper (Dec 7, 2004)

Did I just kill my first greenhead? Hee hee, nice try. If your info is correct and you were born in 80, I reckon I was shootin ducks when you were still in diapers little fella. 

Like I said to your "buddy", no limit, you really ought to check out who you are talking to before you run off at the fingers....


----------



## Nitro (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's my comments and I'm done with this . 

Typical of most sites , most here don't know one another yet think they have done or know more than the other guy.

Tell you what, I may be able to learn something from each of you. But, I guarantee you since I was killing Ducks and Geese for many years before a lot of you were born- you can learn from me. 

I have hunted and killed Waterfowl in 22 states, Canada and Mexico. Doesn't make me an expert, just experienced. 

UWG, the fact that you hunt with GGB/No Limit tells me a lot about you without having to meet you.

I have too much respect for the Waterfowling heritage to hunt with anyone who does not hold the resource in the same regard. 

Have a great season.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey, fellas sorry to have caused this.I just wont to hunt my dog.I think I will just stick to What I know(which isn't much lol),Deer,Rabbit and Turkey.


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 7, 2004)

timbo,

what you gonna do with that dog...


----------



## Timbo (Dec 7, 2004)

Keepm at the lake training and try to huntm next year


----------



## Nitro (Dec 7, 2004)

Timbo, 

I sent you a PM . 

I will be happy to take you on a private land hunt in January(if the Migratory birds show up). Dog is welcome too.

PM me back for details.

AG


----------



## LIGHTNING (Dec 7, 2004)

Timbo, 

I would take both of them up on their offer. I am sure it would be an enjoyable

time with either agarr or bigunga1.


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 7, 2004)

gooble,

my mistake ggb told me it was agarr's first drake greenhead. WoW I will listen to you now that I know how old you are. If I would have known that I would have never questioned you in the first place.  

agarr,
Just because you hunt with someone that doesn't mean you are like them. Jumping to that conclusion tells me alot about you without meeting you.  good luck to your season as well.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I haven't had much of a deer season.  Or last season.  It is getting depressing.  Then I figured, maybe duck hunting would be fun!

Then I find a hijacked thread and alot of mudslingin.

I don't want to duck hunt now either, yall are too violent.

I'm goin fishin....

MBD


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 8, 2004)

Mrbowdeadly said:
			
		

> Well I haven't had much of a deer season.  Or last season.  It is getting depressing.  Then I figured, maybe duck hunting would be fun!
> 
> Then I find a hijacked thread and alot of mudslingin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Agarr,I will check out the PM.January sounds good.

AHHHHHHHHHH bender, "Im a sucker for those decoys"


----------



## Timbo (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey gary,thx for the help on hunting gear.I will be gathering it up by this weekend.

agarr, I didn't get a PM but I have heard great things on your knowledge of duck hunting and I would be honored to go on a hunt with you.

But like I told bigun,I have to get my gear together.Plus I will be on 12 hours until jan 1.So I think a january hunt would be fine.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 21, 2004)

Well it looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to The Bass Pro shop to get some good waders.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 21, 2004)

I just bought the Redhead Extreme Waders in MAx-4/  They were on sale for $139.88.


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 21, 2004)

just think of all that overtime you are making... get some with the pocket on the front to put your hands in... at least 1000 grams of insulation also...


----------



## Timbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Yea well all that OT got cut out.To long a story but I don't have to work it  

But it will work its self out.

I wounder if there is some one out there who has some they would like to get rid of.  .


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 22, 2004)

i have a pair that will last ya till the end of the season... i think there is 4 patches on them as of now...

they have a 12 or 13 boot size though... :


----------



## Timbo (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey gary,that would be fine.I can always wear two pair of socks.


----------



## Paddle (Dec 23, 2004)

*Waders*

Sport Authority had Hodgman Caster Camo chest waders for $75.00 last week. The sales people where nonchalantly handing out Friends and Family 25% off coupons good for 4 days. I also got a Hodgman Waterproof Systems camo jacket, It was marked down from $169 and then with the coupon I got it for $53. I spent $400 total in there, but the whole crew got waders. Maybe they will do that again, I'll ask next time I stop in there. The wife put a ankle bracelet on me so it might be a while before I can go back. (First year Duck Hunter and new member.)


----------



## Timbo (Dec 26, 2004)

Welcome to Woody's.Yea I think after I go on my shopping spree Ill have one as well


----------



## Timbo (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, it looks as I'm going to have to give it a wait on duck hunting.The guy I needed to get in-touch with will not call me back.So I will have to find a trainer who can tell me where he is on training.So maybe when its ready to hunt I will know where Troop stands.Im still going to keep on him to see if there are papers on him.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 6, 2005)

Well,I guess I'm going to have to pass up on this sport.It looks as if there is more to it than I figured.  .Plus with Deer hunting and turkey and fishing my wife said I already spend more time in the woods than I do at home,OUCH lol.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe next year or early goose season


----------



## beretta (Jan 7, 2005)

I never hunted wi agarr, but I shot clays with him & a bunch of others from SDH. Hey is an outstanding gentleman. Offered his hunt club for a duck hunt but I was unable to attend. Ag, give me a pm sometime before the season goes out. Or after. Are you still in SC?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 10, 2005)

*Beretta..........*

Paul, 

I am coming home today. Been in WA all week for work and some hunting. 

My buddy and I killed 8 Greenheads today. I got another band....

Let's try to get together for a hunt. 

AG


----------



## Timbo (Jan 11, 2005)

You da man.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 11, 2005)

not to jump in---beretta---GO DAWGS...Spurrier ain't gonna help


----------



## beretta (Jan 11, 2005)

JDAWG we are RELOADING!!!!!!!!! Andy, sounds good. I'm leaving on 1/13 to head to the beach in SC. Going to try them up there. Can't wait to hear that Swampthing ring. :speechles


----------



## Timbo (Jan 21, 2005)

WELL, how did it go?.


----------

